# Avielo Optix Superwide 235: Cinemascope-Projektor für Kino-Feeling zuhause - Preis: 30.000 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avielo Optix Superwide 235: Cinemascope-Projektor für Kino-Feeling zuhause - Preis: 30.000 Euro*

					Der Projektor Avielo Optix Superwide 235 des norwegischen Herstellers Projectiondesign, der schon letztes Jahr angekündigt worden war, ist nun erhältlich und ermöglicht die Darstellung im 2,35:1-Kino-Format auch von Blu-rays - zu einem stolzen Preis.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avielo Optix Superwide 235: Cinemascope-Projektor für Kino-Feeling zuhause - Preis: 30.000 Euro*


----------



## Paktai (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Avielo Optix Superwide 235: Cinemascope-Projektor für Kino-Feeling zuhause - Preis: 30.000 Euro*

Also jetzt mal kurz zusammengefasst:

Quelle --> 16:9
Ausgabe --> 21:9
Und dabei keine schwarzen Streifen aber auch keine Verzerrung.

Kann mir bitte wer erklären, wie das pysikalisch möglich sein soll? Wo soll denn bitte die zusätzliche Information herkommen?


----------



## casmo1989 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Avielo Optix Superwide 235: Cinemascope-Projektor für Kino-Feeling zuhause - Preis: 30.000 Euro*

Das würde mich ehrlich gesagt auch interessieren!


----------



## steveO (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Avielo Optix Superwide 235: Cinemascope-Projektor für Kino-Feeling zuhause - Preis: 30.000 Euro*

mich auch O.o


----------



## BlackNeo (5. November 2012)

It's magic!


----------



## rumor (8. November 2012)

Selbes Spiel wie bei Phillips 21:9 Fernsehern... Die haben's glaub ich auf der HP ganz gut erklärt.


----------

